# Fridge using too much gas?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been sitting outside the van hearing the fridge clock on and off. It has a roughly 36min cycle with the gas running about 24mins and off about 12. Is that about right? It's a Thetford N3150. 

The flame sounds ragged, as if it's quite large. I've had the cover off and I can touch my hand to the cowling so I guess it's not that big.

I've not listened to the flame before so it may be normal. I guess I'm asking cos I've gone thro a bottle of gas in about 50hrs - but I've been running my heating, keeping warm. Plus my fridge was running for about 3days before I left.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What size of gas bottle in 50 hours Jean?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

11kg Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But add the 3 days fridge to the 50hrs living in the van.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Has your heating been on all the time? What type of heating do you have? If it's the sort that looks like a Superser that can use a lot of gas: http://www.samuelkirk.co.uk/superser-type-portable-gas-heater-42kw-bb-pg50-11909-p.asp

Your fridge should run for a long time on a cylinder, maybe three weeks, and even if it needs a service it couldn't be responsible for the gas usage you describe. https://www.thetfordfridges.co.uk/n150.htm

You should be able to do a rough calculation of the consumption you could have expected from the above links. Then let us know what you conclude.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, heating off overnight - well, unless it kicked in at the min temperature of 5°,which it probably did.

I'll check out those links.

My heating is the blown air truma system.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I reckon (if the N150 is the same as the N3150 - I can't see pics at the moment) I should have used just over 2kg of gas for the time the fridge has been on. Plus usage for the heating.

Maybe I'm pampering myself too much. Need to harden up a bit! I've got carried away with the ability to set the heating to come on before I wake - what absolute bliss! 

I've also turned the fridge down from 4 bars out of 5 to 3 as things were colder than they needed to be. Hopefully the freezer will still function properly. 

I'll keep a closer eye on it all when I've filled up.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Without a doubt its your heating that guzzling your gas. Just think how big the flame is in your gas heater compared to the one in your fridge!!! Toughen up and buy a better duvet!!

I assume you are wild camping?? If you are on a site why on Earth are you not using either a fan heater or the electric heater built into your Truma??

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should hardly need a fridge at this time of year Jean, do you leave to door open for long, we know where everything is in ours and whip in and out AFAP to get the door shut before all the cool leaks on the floor, heating does use a hell of a lot though, we went through 4+ 6kg propane in 18 days, damned cold up norf.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If your Fridge was working too hard then I would expect your food to start freezing in the Fridge part (not Freezer section), especially as you had it turned up quite high. What you may have is a faulty Thermistor. This regulates the temperature at which the cooling starts and cuts out. It could be cutting in too early but will not necessarily use a lot more Gas, it just happens more often because of the smaller temperature differential.

Also, if the Thetford is anything like the Dometic 3 way Fridges, the Printed Circuit Boards in them are just rubbish and often go faulty.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Still, do a quick calculation just to see if it's plausible that you could have used all that gas in that time. It'll only be approximate but that'll do. You need to know, really you do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wot he said too.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The C&MC used to include an approx gas usage in the Forign Touring Handbook (they may still do but the last one I saw was probably 25 years+ ago) and from memory (always questionable) I seem to remember a figure of up to 450g / day (presumably it uses mor ein hot weather - which does not count for the current situation).

I am not sure if a) that figure is reliable and b) it helps anyway

but if it is of any use.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I am wilding - on France Passions the last couple of nights and again tonight. (I've just bought 2 tiny truffles for €16 - they better be good!!)

I don't have the heating on during the night, except if the temp falls below 5° - I can't avoid that unless I turn it off altogether, then I'd have no morning central heating 😞

But I shall be more frugal with it. My kids won't like to hear that as they think I'm pretty mean with the heat anyway!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> The C&MC used to include an approx gas usage in the Forign Touring Handbook (they may still do but the last one I saw was probably 25 years+ ago) and from memory (always questionable) I seem to remember a figure of up to 450g / day (presumably it uses mor ein hot weather - which does not count for the current situation).
> 
> I am not sure if a) that figure is reliable and b) it helps anyway
> 
> but if it is of any use.....


I think the link Alan gave says 420g/24hrs so you're not far out.

Where would I find similar figures for the Truma?

BTW, I sent you an email earlier.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Somethings not right but I agree, it wont be the fridge as they use hardly anything. Winter wilding we use three litres a day tops. 11KG is nearly 22 litres so thats approaching ten litres a day, knock a bit off for the three days the fridge was on but they hardly use any gas in my experience.

Are you sure the gas was full when you filled it (Assuming it was Gaslow or similar). Once I filled mine and was surprised how little it took. There must have been something wrong with the pump or it cut off too early as we ran out a few days later. Only ever happened once.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I always fill the gas to full - yes, Gaslow system - but as you say Barry, sometimes there's a problem.

I'll check on the usage from the next fill - tomorrow maybe.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

We find our Thetford 3150 runs best at setting 3.
How do you know your bottle is empty, the gauges are vague at best.
we use a twin gaslow with auto change so at least one cylinder is empty when it changes but the gauge on the second one shows less than might be the case in reality. Here is a link to interpreting the gauge

http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/...ow_R67_Cylinder_FAQ/Gaslow_R67_Contents_Gauge
good luck and keep warm
jon


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I filled our gas on the 11th March, the heat was left on No.1 24 hrs Per day keeping the temperature between +5° & +10° 

Outside was between -6° & - 8 at night -4° & +2° in the day with a strong icy wind.

Yesterday it took 18 Ltrs. 9.20€ at Polish prices thats about 0.84€ a day. Just thought I´d throw that in :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I turn our Dometic fridge down to level 2 in winter and it works just fine.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jonasw19 said:


> How do you know your bottle is empty, the gauges are vague at best.
> 
> http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/...ow_R67_Cylinder_FAQ/Gaslow_R67_Contents_Gauge
> good luck and keep warm
> jon


I know from experience that it's as near empty as I like it - I avoid completely emptying as I don't want the gunge in the thingummyjig. The gauge is off the scale empty. Unfortunately I can't see pics at the moment but will look at the link when I can, thanks. 


JanHank said:


> I filled our gas on the 11th March, the heat was left on No.1 24 hrs Per day keeping the temperature between +5° & +10°
> 
> Outside was between -6° & - 8 at night -4° & +2° in the day with a strong icy wind.
> 
> Yesterday it took 18 Ltrs. 9.20€ at Polish prices thats about 0.84€ a day. Just thought I´d throw that in /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


That would indicate mine should be lasting longer. 


GMJ said:


> I turn our Dometic fridge down to level 2 in winter and it works just fine.
> 
> Graham /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


I've turned mine down to 3, may look at turning down to 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You say you won't empty the cylinder to avoid "gunge" but the take-off is for gas and gas only - any gunge would stay at the bottom of the cylinder surely? The liquid LPG (Butane or Propane or a mixture "boils off" and the gas alone is what comes out of the top of the cylinder where the take off is situated.

I believe the reported problems with material blocking the regulator turned out to be from the hoses themselves not the gas although it seemed more likely to occur with LPG (autogas) than Calor etc. - but I have never seen any detailed explanations.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think anyone has suggested looking for a leak. 10 litres in 24 hours it must have gone somewhere. You cant have a leak inside the van as you would smell it but what about outside? Your Gas locker will have an escape drain as Gas is heavier than air and will just slope off towards the ground. Have a sniff about there or put some fairy liquid on the connections in the gas locker. If they bubble, you have a leak.

I know our usage down to the nearest litre and it would be pretty obvious to me if something were not right in usage. What does it normally use or have you not wilded in these conditions before?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also doubt it's the fridge Jean.
11kg of gas is a lot in just a few days. It must be going somewhere like being gobbled up by the heating or a leak as Barry says.??
Did you get the full whack in last fill as shown on bill?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All your manuals should have the gas usage amount Jean, but as said, fridges even the separate freezer ones are quite miserly, hobs, ovens and heaters are the greedy ones.

When we had twin Gaslow, I didn't fit an auto change over valve, I much prefer a manual setup, then I know for sure that one cylinder is fully empty, we don't use gas at night so as long as we don't run out when the oven is on we're okay, and I fill up at the next opportunity.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You need to have a pressure test Jean, well not you of course, but the gas system.:laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nobody suggested looking for a leak so as not to cause panic Baz.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where are you Jean? No post from you this morning.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Nobody suggested looking for a leak so as not to cause panic Baz.


I Dont see why it would cause panic and if its a concern it needs saying. As said you would soon know about it if it was in the van as it stinks but its much more likely to be in the gas locker where it shouldnt be a problem as the gas will escape. I would have thought it would still be evident around the gas locker area though outside unless its windy.

Unusual gas usage, its the first thing you should check I think.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm here, fit and well! (I remember - now! - the panic caused by a similar conversation, so I apologise 😞 )

I will go out n check the seals, tho I do think it's to do with overusing the heating - compared to previous usage.

Thanks all for your concern, and your help.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not, no smell of gas n no bubbles that I can detect. So it's just my wanton profligacy!!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you have a fridge thermometer? The fridge temp only needs to be between 0 & +5 degrees. We have a second fridge in our garage at home & over Christmas SWMBO turned the dial up as she was worried about all the extra stuff bought for all the visitors. We ended up with Coca Cola lollies & frozen pickled onions.................


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and frozen lettuce or cucumber is an experience to be missed.

According to Basic Food Hygiene Certifcate for commercial fridges (i.e. anywhere were food is prpeared stored or sold for commercial gain) the fridge should be 4C minimum and up to 6C is acceptable for some parts.....

We have all overcooled our fridges and regretted it soon after......


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Not, no smell of gas n no bubbles that I can detect. So it's just my *wanton profligacy*!!


And there's me thinking you had Scottish roots. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Not, no smell of gas n no bubbles that I can detect. So it's just my wanton profligacy!!


Profligacy. Would you say that 3 times fast, strange word. 
This forums got too many edge a me catered members for me, words of more that 2 syllables are beyond my understanding.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I admit to looking it up Jan    I was okay with Wanton, I'm always wanton summink.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As Jean is herer (lovely lady) I looked up the Thetford estimate of how much gas it uses in 24 h and the Thetford site says *420g / 24h.*

That shows how out of date my memory is as to what the C&MC might have said (years ago) of 450g / 24h in their Foreign Touring Handbook - if anyone has a copy from more recently that 1987 and could look up the figure I would be grateful but Thetford are much more likely to be accurate than 40 year old memories.....

Anyway Fridge design and efficiency has obviously improved since the C&CC as it was then did their guesstimates....


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Not, no smell of gas n no bubbles that I can detect. So it's just my wanton profligacy!!


That's number 36 on our local Chinese take-away menu.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> As Jean is herer (lovely lady)...


I knew you were a man of discernment as soon as I set eyes on you Dave! And on your own lovely lady 🙂


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My fridge *is* too cold but I was going by the freezer section which, when I started out, was showing above the required temps (-18° and below) for a freezer. Mine is showing -10° now tho stuff seems to be still well-frozen.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I knew you were a man of discernment as soon as I set eyes on you Dave! And on your own lovely lady 🙂


Do I bow or curtsy at that point.....?

You are a delight to have around and I genuinely hope that you will wish to come back again and again - Bob thinks you are his newest friend... he wags his tail so much better than the rest of us can.....:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

🙂 Thank you, it would be a pleasure. Having just spent the morning at Villereal market with you it's certainly a place I'd want to return! (and for the company too!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> *🙂* Thank you, it would be a pleasure. Having just spent the morning at Villereal market with you it's certainly a place I'd want to return! (and for the company too!)


What does that mean, code for something we mustn't know about? 
I bet we don't get to see a photo of this meeting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Jean is clicking a smiley Gerty, and that is how it's being seen.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The things you know I don't


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just selected it then let Mr Google tell me Gertrude


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> 🙂 Thank you, it would be a pleasure. Having just spent the morning at Villereal market with you it's certainly a place I'd want to return! (and for the company too!)


All three of us are sad to see you go it has been an ABSOLUTE pleasure to have you here we DO hope that you will wend your way here again as and when you wish - there will always be a welcome here for you (and not just from Bob!).

Have a good and safe trip and keep all of us informed how things are going - I hope that the road to Madrid is free from snow....

If anyone on MHF knows the name of the App. that warns of snow affected roads I hope they can let us all know - it would be of great benefit to many of us driving in places with that risk - perhaps Barry know's of it?

Hope to see you soon

Dave and Lesley (and Bob of course) :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This website is useful for Spanish road conditions........

http://infocar.dgt.es/etraffic/

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > *🙂* Thank you, it would be a pleasure. Having just spent the morning at Villereal market with you it's certainly a place I'd want to return! (and for the company too!)
> ...


Jan you'll have to send me a pic. Every time it's quoted, I just see a smiley - but I have to type it as, e.g. : - ).... but without the spaces as it will just form a smiley again 😉 


Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think Jean is clicking a smiley Gerty, and that is how it's being seen.


No, I can't click a smiley Kev, if I do it just comes out as a question mark. This is on the EMV on the phone. 


dghr272 said:


> This website is useful for Spanish road conditions........
> 
> http://infocar.dgt.es/etraffic/
> 
> Terry


Thanks very much for that Terry, it will be very useful I'm sure. Trouble is, I can't find the key to the symbols. For instance, there's 1 like a lorry with a dangerous chemical road just in the north east of Madrid; and there are a lot of almost upside down cars in the north of Spain... What do they all mean?

It's pretty hard to see on a smallish phone screen. I don't see much in the way of weather info - is that cos they have no problems at the moment?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

BTW, back on topic! I filled up with GPL this afternoon - 19.8l.

So we shall see how that lasts.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry Jean I view this on an iPad and can drill into a close up, when I tap the symbols it gives a description of the issue. The upside down cars are OBSTÁCULO FIJO (fixed obstacles)

There are a few snowflake symbols.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a pity, it's proving unusable on the phone.

I seem to remember there was a similar FB page? I normally avoid FB like the plague but I think it may be more useful in this instance. I did search for it but didn't find it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone earlier suggested my fear of gunge in the regulator was unfounded - I was probably thinking back to the time before we had the braided metal tubes.

So I thought I'd let the cylinder run out. When I left Madrid on the morning of 2nd it was already showing below the point I'd normally have moved to the 2nd cylinder. And I've had 5 days since, only 1 of them on EHU. The 1st cylinder still hadn't run out but I decided to fill today when I was passing an opportunity. 16.8l. 

So the gauge really is up the left as it was reading completely empty 5 days ago and it still had about 4l left today.

My previous fill was 24th, so I'm using 16.8l in 14 days = 1.2l/day and all of that wilding apart from 1 day on EHU.

That sounds reasonable? I've had the heating on 3/4hr each morning, most evenings for a bit, kettle every morning, toast n egg or porridge alternate mornings. The occasional dinner.


----------

